# CD R/C Racers 2004-2005 Season



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

It time to get things ready for another year of left-right turning at the Boys & Girls Club in Rensselaer, NY.

This year promises to be great with Touring car taking over the top spot in attandance from what I'm hearing. Your new VP Jimmy Willis is certainly going to try his best to make that happen

Look forward to seeing everyone this Sunday, the 17th  from 11 to 3 for a work and getting organized day. Any part of the day for an hour or two will be appreciated.

In the mean itme, here's the list of activites for the Work Day (yea its aggressive) and the kinds of materials we will need as well as the tools. 

Please review, advise if you have any of the materials lying around and want to donate them, otherwise we'll go shopping. I'm working on the casters, plastic for dots and the vinyl flooring; unless someone speaks up. The club will purchase the down spout as it needs to match what we already have.

Review the list of required tools as well and bring what you can to help in one or two of the ares.

*Activity*

*Tools & Materials *

*Unroll the carpet* for inspection and any required repairs (none anticipated unless the mice got active this summer)

Carpet Repair Tape

Electric Iron

*Organize the storage cabinet*


*Re-build the "Scoring Tower"* to accept the entire box of paper

Skill Saw

Drill & Bits

Screws Tie Wraps

Small wood stock

Saber Saw





*Tape the loop to the carpet*

Tape





*Repair the outside "Safer-Barriers",* replace any damaged plastic with new down-spouts and repair/replace all retaining pins

New Down Spouts

Screw Gun

Screws

Dowels & Heavy Rubber Bands





*Develop and build a new inside wall* and turns out of light weight materials

New Down Spouts

Wood for backing

Screws

Screw Gun

Dowels String





*Develop and build new inside corners for a slippery "curb",* no more heavy picking into the solid wood inside wall ( yes the parts stores will suffer more than your car !!)

Qty 2 -12 x 12 pieces of Vinyl Flooring

Double Sided Carpet Tape

Wood for corner braces

New Down Spout





*Organize tables onto one cart.* 

Metal Screws

Drill & Bits





*Discard / repair any broken tables*

Screw Gun

Screws

Metal Angle Iron?

Welder





*Build new 6 foot table cart*

Qty 4 Casters

Screw Gun

Screws

Wood

Base (wood or angle iron)





*Repair / replace retainer sand bags*

Plastic Bags

Duct Tape





Develop new plastic road course Dots

Plastic Material

Machine into dots

Machine Mounting Brackets





*Build New Road Course Chicanes*

Use existing down spout

Wood Backing

Hinges

Springs

New Dots





*Clean Vacuum Cleaner* 

New Bags in Closet





*New Scoring & Results Strip*

Cork Strip

Push Pins 




See Ya ...... At The Track :thumbsup: 
Kirt


----------



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

Well its official. We have placed our order for the Road Dome parts today and they will be in for the Practice day, 31 Oct. We will be replacing the old wooden infield with the new system as well as creating all road couses with the new car friendly divider.



Thanks for all the support and suggestions this year as it looks like another great year is about to get under way.


----------



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

Next Sunday, 31 Oct at 10 AM not only is the first week of laps on the track run in controlled practice format, but it's the *Fall Swap Meet* As well.

Racers young and old are looking for upgrades, new rides, batteries, bodies, tires, etc. Even if your not runnin', bring down your excess stuff and your piggy bank; just keep the nitro fuel outside, as we can't afford to re-surface the gym floor !! LOL

See Ya.............At The Track :thumbsup: 

Kirt


----------



## djm75 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey Kirt! I can't wait to get out and race again this year. I hope to make it more than the 3 times I made it last year. I just have to get all my RC stuff again. Had to sell it all due to some $$$ problems over the summer.  So I may not be there on oopening night. But I'll get there as soon as possible.
Don


----------



## djm75 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hmmm I guess this topic isn't known th CD racers yet. 
Don


----------



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Don

Good to hear from you and that you are making a come back. We'll be there starting this Sunday Nov 7th from 10 til 3 with points starting next week.

See Ya ...... At The Track:thumbsup: 
Kirt


----------



## djm75 (Jan 30, 2004)

I definatley won't make it next week. Alteast not to race. Still don't have all the stuff.
Don


----------



## djm75 (Jan 30, 2004)

How did the swap meet go? Was hoping to make it but it wasn't in the cards.
Don


----------



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

*Changes in Class Rules*


*Touring Car Now 2 Classes*

*Stock *Any T/C Body

Stock motor



*Open* Any motor

4-Door Sedan Body only



*The Rails are in.* The shipping problems have been resolved and the Road Rails are now in our possession and will be in use this week for the start of the points season.


Swap meet was full of sellers, but I didn't see many buyers. Maybe next month will be a little better.
See Ya Sunday ..... At The Track :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTISFORWORMS (Mar 16, 2002)

*11/7*

Big bust.....1st week of points didnt happen. For some reason sobody tried to install windows XP on an old machine. So there was no lap counting today but we had a good time any how.
In my experience its best to use the original OS than to change it but thats my opinion. You need lots... of ram to run xp,sorry for not saying someting but i felt i should just enjoy the day.
DONT FIXX IT IF IT AINT BROKE!
See Ya all in 2 weeks im madness bound 11/14.
FT TC3 for sale e mail or see me for details.


----------



## djm75 (Jan 30, 2004)

Yeah I tried to install XP on my wifes old computer once boy was that a mistake. Sorry to hear about the problems.
Don


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

good racing today, everything went smooth!


----------



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

Jan 9th saw another good cowd of 20 T/C cars in the house.

Cody Ochs now has two wins in a row in the T/C stock Div. Cody is doing a fine job in division with a couple of "Bonsai Boys" . Next week we'll (me included) work on driving on the track that is layed out and around the other cars Vs through them.

Jimmy Willis took home the T/C open Div. glory with something I've never seen before, every driver 1-6 was on their own lap; exactly one lap less that the driver in front of them, the stars where in alignment. 

Great to see Mike C back in the A Main, especially as he has been instrumental in getting the whole T/C thing started in the first place.

On the lighter side, Marc M. should be quite embarrassed as he let a 1/10 pan car with a GP style body and 4 cells out qualify him!! So much for more is better in the HP category! To quote Dr Crankenstein; "You can't fire a cannon from a canoe"

Seriously, this group has become highly competative, with 14 cars enterded today in the Open Div. and some of the best racing you'll see anywhere.

Full results and updated points are posted on the new web site

cdrcracers.com

See Ya Next Week ...................At The Track


----------



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey I almost forgot
_News Flash_
This Sunday, 16 Jan, *Dr Crankenstein* himself (Todd Putnam); famed President of Putnam Propulsion; will be in the house and provide a *FREE stock motor maintenance and tuning clinic* during the warm-up time period 9:30 to 11:00 AM.

Don't miss this chance to learn from one of the top professionals in the R/C business.

See Ya................At The Track


----------



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

Another very good show Sunday the 16th. It saw the start o fthe IFMAR style starting system making qualifying a read treat, no more hole-shot moves from the last row in an attampt to get the TQ ! 



Thanks to Gary H. for his thoughtful T/C track layout. We where able to change configurations in less than 2 minutes; making the day seem to fly by.



Touring has now grown into three classes;

T/C Stock Novice (for wall jumpers like me)

T/C Stock Pro

T/C Open Mod

With the Novice division sandwiched in between the pro boy’s races, it allowed drivers to race in both the stock and mod divisions!



In T/C Novice it was Cody Ochs continuing his dominance over the “Over the Hill Boys”



T/C Stock Pro A saw the new X-Ray chassis, chrome domed machine of Angello Zullo dominating the field in a complete and through thrashing!! Pro B saw a good battle with Marc Murphy besting Bob Connel, on the lead lap.



T/C Mod saw Jake Chard follwed by Kevin Rosenthal in a tight battle; that dfor most of the race was for 2nd place. As Adam “The Comet” Koswick had checked out on the field and was just cruising, until the fuel cell went dry with 1.5 to go and he had to settle for 3rd place.

See Ya next week,,,,,,,,,At The Track:thumbsup: 
Kirt


----------



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

### Ttt ###


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

woohoo, i found the onroad thread! Is the road course going to be the same from now on?

tony


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Road*

Wow, I didn't know this thread existed.

Tony,
Todd has elected himself to be the road course setup designer which is no problem w/ me because I don't wanna do it. I asked him sunday how many more times we were gonna see that layout and he said he wants to change it every 2-3 weeks so hopefully we will see something new this week.

See ya Sunday


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

cool, see ya sunday

did ya try out that micro car yet?

tony


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

Not yet....

I got this habit of disassembling cars when I buy them and modifying them.
I am looking to get the graphite chassis




________________________
*TQ Cells
Putnam Propulsion
Racing City Hobbies*


----------



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

I was all set to layout the configuration that was being run at the Showbirds, but didn't want to ruffle Todd's feathers as I agree with KAWA, if some else is taking charge let Them !!! I still have the layout and perhaps we can convince Todd to go with it for a couple of weeks.

Now, I going to go way out on a limb and ask if the T/C Class is willing to run the Second shift. By this I mean we'd run the oval first, all heats and mains, then bring in the T/C class. Set up the course once and run the heats and mains off at 45 to 60 minute intervals. This idea was floated earlier in the year and I will admit I opposed it, but only as the T/C attendance was only 1/2 of what it is currently. Given the size of the field today, the complexity and time required for track change-over I believe its time to experiment with this, say perhaps the Month of March? We also have to look at the finances, as it might take another $2 a head for 3 heats and a main.

Please post you opinions ( not your slanders LOL) 

Thanks
Kirt


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

my 2 cents... i like the way it is now, cuz i like to chat/BS with the oval racers

not only that, the tc guys would always have to tear down the track and that wouldnt be fair.


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Good point*

Tony has a great point...track tear down would always be on us. I also like to chat with the other racers plus there would be idle time between rounds. Jimmy will hate me for this but i vote to keep it the same.

In Early...out somewhat early instead of in Late out Late

P.S. Ed announced sunday that from now on it was 2 heats and a main...I will gladly pay the 2 extra for a 3rd heat...whatever we do and i hope it is 3 heats, he needs to announce it at the beginning of the day and stick with it.


________________________________
*TQ Cells
Putnam Propulsion
Racing City Hobbies*


----------



## DIRTISFORWORMS (Mar 16, 2002)

*Split day*

Sorry but my vote is for more of the same. In my observation the same people always stick around to help pick up the track any way,so that point is kinda weak. There is too much down time to make a split day cost effective. The track change over dosent seem to take too long it seems we spend too much time inbetween races,a race director who will push it along is needed.
Why not start an hour sooner.I have yet to see things start at 11am,sorry im one of the guys who roll in at 1030-1045am. I do this every week and ive only missed practice once.
I miss the 3rd round and wouldent mind running back to back,seems like that is the only option. The key is in time management,roll round to round,round 1 on the track round 2 waiting with transponders in there cars watching the race for tech.
A couple of things that ate time on sunday 7 mod cars and we ran 5and 2 why? This track is so big you can still have a clean run with 8. It wouldent change the points at all, they are touring cars they drive well and you can change you line and still pass,un like the oval where a line change can take out half of the field. Sorry to say it but only 2 1/12th car should not have been given any race time,not cost effective.


----------



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

Good Input and outlooks 

Don't forget to wear your Club Shirt on Sunday as it's the Photo Opp / Daytona 500 special. We've got to get some more Pics on the site.


See Ya .............. At The Track


----------



## rolloutwheel (Feb 17, 2003)

Any of you mod tc guys looking for mod motors??? I've got 6X1, 7X1, Big Jim 7X2, 8X2, and a Big Jim 9X3,, all Ti mods, never ran on the track, all cut w\ new 4383's.. bought them, but never seen a track.. $25 ea,, post here if interested...


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

I also vote to keep things the way they are, as was stated above time management is the key. Start at 11:00am SHARP. When its time to race stop dicking around! Every heat I was in last Sunday, we had to wait at least 5 minutes for the announcer to decide to start the race. All of us were ready with our cars lined up and we waited. I realize shes a volunteer but if shes more interested in swinging from the basketball hoops than racing then its going to be a long day. Another problem is marshalling, you've got to get the people to marshall, she shouldn't have to remind the racers after every race to do this and only about half seem to listen to her anyways. If you don't marshall then you should miss the next heat. Start handing out penalties and these problems will stop real fast. In any event, I'm looking forward to this Sunday. Kirt are you racing TC?


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Racing City Road Course*

Hey everyone...

We race road course every friday at Racing City Hobbies in So. Glens Falls and are looking for as many racers as we can to come up from Renn. to represent at our track. 

Racing starts at 7:00pm sharp on friday's with practice anytime before that. We race on fan fare carpet with plenty of bite and use the road rail setup with a different layout every week to keep us on our toes.

Anyone who is interested ask me for directions at the track or email me at

[email protected]

Our website is 

www.racingcity.com


Jake :thumbsup: 

__________________________
*TQ Cells
Putnam Propulsion
Racing City Hobbies*


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Kirt- much better time management last Sunday. I know you were on top of things and it showed. I don't know how you do it, but I for one appreciate it. You even had time to show the "kids" how to race a truck!! Nice job, as usual I had a great time.


----------



## KirtC (Nov 1, 2002)

April 10th Team Race Track Layout


----------

